# Budgie Droppings/Bobbing Tail



## johntp (Nov 26, 2017)

Hello. I have two budgies and some of the droppings look weird to me. For starters, I saw a straight dropping (like a stick) about an inch long in the water. That only happened once but now some of the droppings are green and some of them are green and larger than other droppings. They appear to be a bit wet as well because they stain the paper. I do not know which budgie is having those droppings. They have pretty clean vents though I think. The budgies are pretty active though and are eating and drinking. I saw one of them bobbing their tails a few days ago (like a centimeter) but now it's either very minimal or not bobbing at all. I put some pictures to let you guys look at them. Are my budgies sick? Thank you for your time.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/190ufVTCDMcAJYH9hMpgEWSs3_nDo16Yq/view?usp=sharing 
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1I6bsHajPapkFC3XCl_7RGDxDNKjWEs9m/view?usp=sharing 
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1aAj4DJvLh9iyk2JIQmJNBXGMJ0w5gZlP/view?usp=sharing 
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1_k7dJyDA3UqCJaskEIAJlwyJk_x2bY7v/view?usp=sharing 
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ZzojILbGFEQuCoB_3CtQXplG4wrlWVei/view?usp=sharing 
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1pUSKgqu1zUy46J-bWxGAs1mKpJBbJykW/view?usp=sharing 
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1cOHvdCk7Zix5bkwkfWO8yb_S6V0hpr_m/view?usp=sharing 
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1U-fXk7MZl6MRppwXyiDyjzdd73zsMAnq/view?usp=sharing


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

You don't indicate how long you've had your budgies or if you've had them examined by an Avian Vet.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

Having your budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.

I would recommend you not use colored ads from newspapers for your cage linings. Using the black and white pages (without color) is a much better choice.

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-health/103922-my-birds-droppings-normal.html

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles...aluation-bird-droppings-indicator-health.html

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

50 Common Budgie Dangers to Watch Out For

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
When We Don't Want Eggs

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

You've been given great advice. Their droppings look normal to me as far as I can see but it is difficult to see on the coloured ad paper. If you're ever concerned, it never hurts to ask your avian vet. 

As you're new to the forums, be sure to read through the links provided above, which include the forum's many Budgie Articles and "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the top of each subform for easy reference) to ensure you're up to date on all the best practices for budgie care. 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask! 

We look forward to seeing you and your little budgies around the forums!

Cheers :wave:


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

Hi
I agree with both the posts above. 
The droppings look normal to me. I’m assuming that you’re new to budgies.
An avian health check can be useful even if healthy as it can reassure you and record norms for your birds.
Droppings can also change slightly depending on what the bird has eaten. It’s good that you take notice to realise what is the healthy norm and then changes will catch your eye. Changes may have a good explanation (eg recently started eating pellets or eaten berries) or may arouse suspicion and prompt close observation for other signs of ill health.


----------

